# mens health issues with commuting



## konak (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, so I just started commuting this last week and have been having a great time. I ride 12 miles round trip. Anyways my wife started doing some Internet searching when I decided I was going to start riding more and she said that there is a higher chance of problems for males and that I might not want to commute because of it. I guess what I am asking is if the male problems associated with riding a lot in general is a common concern/symptom that most riders get? Just so you know I am riding a rigid single speed 29er with a Brooks B17 saddle if that means anything. Please let me know what you all think about this, kinda freaking me out. Thanks


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I've been commuting for 5 years and didn't have any kids before I started riding the bike to work. The wife is now pregnant with our third, so yes...this is a problem. Apparently commuting increases sexual health, performance, and productivity. I am actively seeking a way to counteract this problem, since I currently spend more on diapers than bike parts.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

konak said:


> Ok, so I just started commuting this last week and have been having a great time. I ride 12 miles round trip. Anyways my wife started doing some Internet searching when I decided I was going to start riding more and she said that there is a higher chance of problems for males and that I might not want to commute because of it. I guess what I am asking is if the male problems associated with riding a lot in general is a common concern/symptom that most riders get? Just so you know I am riding a rigid single speed 29er with a Brooks B17 saddle if that means anything. Please let me know what you all think about this, kinda freaking me out. Thanks


Well it can be a problem...Does you saddle hurt at all....Any numb spots....a Brooks would kill me, but everyone is different...

Try a really long ride that will highlight any saddle problems...so they can be fixed..

rigid probably worse...single speed probably better (more standing), 29er (depends on tire pressure)....

Again the saddle pressure points are the key...you could have some and not be aware of them, so go for a long ride just to see.

If you have any problems impregnate the wife...

If everything is ok impregnate the wife

Seems a simple solution.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hehehe one of the best thread ever since I got into mtbr,,,

seriously...I had the same internet research thing from the wife when I started it....she also found out that the appetite by the male may get a little lost and the functionality also may get affected...so if you are not looking for a kid right know at least save some energy and be sure to calm her doubts about that!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Kidding aside, It's all about picking the right saddle for your build. I tried several and had some numbness with some of them...some shops will let you try out different saddles off of their rental bikes so you can get an idea about what shapes fit you best. 
As I understand the research, it's a very, very rare issue...but you want to protect yourself. 

...and if you want to sell your Brooks, let me know :lol:


----------



## konak (Dec 22, 2008)

Well thank you all for sharing. Sounds like it is not to common. I guess I will just try and forget about it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

konak said:


> Well thank you all for sharing. Sounds like it is not to common. I guess I will just try and forget about it.


Or get on the net yourself and cite cases that demonstrate the opposite. The problems that she`s worried about look like the end of the world in some studdies, no issue at all in others- it depends on who pays for the study. That`s the way it goes. Numbers can be very convincing liars, so who knows what`s true and what`s paranoia or propoganda?

My take: probably something to it in a small number of cases, most likely a very small number. Until you have reason to be suspicious, do what you want. If you`re having problems that you can`t solve yourself, get yourself checked out and go from there.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Are you guys really serious? Have any of you really lost your wood from riding? I've been riding bikes and my wife for years, never had any issues with either, procreated 3 times.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> Are you guys really serious? Have any of you really lost your wood from riding? I've been riding bikes and my wife for years, never had any issues with either, procreated 3 times.


What type of saddle pains and problems have you had?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Besides losing the wood, there are also claims that the sap quality can be damaged. Not for all by any means, but for some. As for me, the wood just kind of wandered away several years ago due to boredom and lack of interest- if my saddle wants to get a little vengance as well, I`ll never notice.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> What type of saddle pains and problems have you had?


Back in the 70's when I rode USCF Jrs, I used an Ideale 90. When it was cold, my johnson would freeze and the thaw-out was very painful. With that saddle, numbness was part of riding (might effect me now that I'm old, didn't make any difference in my 20s).

For the last 20 years, I've been riding a nice gel saddle with the modern dents for better circulation. Thanks to modern gel saddles, I don't have any issues, no matter what the temperature. Sometimes I am mountain biking for over 8 hours and I am fine.

My wife notices that the more I ride and exercise, the greater is my "need". My theory is that exercise clears my mind of all the distractions that can reduce my drive. (Work in this economy, three teenagers in the house, etc can really put a damper on life in general). BTW, I'm almost 49 years old.

I can never understand why a healthy 28 year old needs Viagra when their girlfriend is so young and fresh. I always tell the youngsters at work to lay off the porn/drugs/booze and their need for Viagra will go away.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Your twig and berries*

maybe its time for a prostate exam?


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

There's always the moon saddle if your wife thinks it's serious enough.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Hmmmm......I think those problems are caused with a poor fitting or angled seat when you sit for a very long time. 
Standing every few minutes should help with circulation. 

Get a seat with a groove in it so you don't crush the artery. 

And no issues on my end, I'd say stamina, vigor and quality have improved since I started riding a lot and dropped some excess poundage.

And frozen equipment is very uncomfortable, polypropylene long johns help immensely


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Seat angle has been the only thing I've noticed that causes some numbness. The cure is always a little more forward tilt. When I've gotten a new seat and set it up just like the old one and had anything tingle, a slight tilt forward has always done the trick.

...But like I said, certainly no 'man problems' that I've ever noticed.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard all this before and I've also heard of people giving up riding because their Doctor told them they had to if they wanted to have kids. Horsesh!t. Have you ever sat on your own balls? Hurts, right? Makes you not want to ever sit like that again, right? If you are feeling pain and discomfort, you are obviously going to make adjustments so that it is comfortable to ride. If you are some kind of masochist and continue riding like some kind of _Nutcracker Express_, then I would say you are going to have a problem, otherwise make sure your saddle and the rest of your bike is adjusted properly and is comfortable to ride regularly for long distances. And try standing up on the pedals and grasp the saddle between your thighs over rough ground. Don't believe everything you read on the internet, just listen to what your balls tell you.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

The truth is that eventually your wang will wither and fall off if you continue riding. It's far more safe to risk heart disease, obesity, diabetes and all the other problems associated with a sedentary lifestyle.

Okay, so seriously, my brooks has alleviated all the issues I have had with saddles. I have done 100 mile days and not had a single issue. Not saying it works for everyone, but they do form to your body. 

I also asked my buddy if he experienced any issues on his trans-am tour and he said that he did until he switched saddles to one with a hole cut out, so it would seem that the compatibility of your saddle to your special purpose is key.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

pushinpixels said:


> There's always the moon saddle if your wife thinks it's serious enough.


That is a mustache. You know where to go from there.

The problem with bike saddles is the crushing of your perineum (taint/chode/no man's land/etc). It can and will effect your boner on the wrong saddle. The moral of this story is to be careful. Spending money trying to find the right saddle is likely worth it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the internet, just listen to what your balls tell you.


Do I even need to say "quote of the day"?


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

Shouldn't an increase in exercise, increase testosterone, thereby increasing desire?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

*One Ball*

Juan Pelota, aka Lance, has ridden how many thousands of miles, had a testicle removed and still is procreating...

I commute, mountain bike and road bike. Have two kids and no probs down there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Juan Pelota, aka Lance, has ridden how many thousands of miles, had a testicle removed and still is procreating...
> 
> I commute, mountain bike and road bike. Have two kids and no probs down there. :thumbsup:


Wait, so a man who had to have his nut removed should serve as an example how riding is safe on the genitals?


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Finding the right saddle is the key to comfort, as you lose weight and gain fitness you may even prefer a firmer saddle...I did. As for health issues from commuting I found that sweating was more of a problem than saddle soreness, I had a major rash after getting to work changing into work clothes and sitting in sweaty underwear all day once...won't ever do that again! Powder is no solution either, a quick shower or wet wipes and a towel will work in a pinch. Always have a complete change of clothes for work and a place to dry your sweaty riding clothes, nothing worse or smelly than getting into wet clothes at the end of the day....thats how you get a rash.:madmax: 

Find a good saddle with gel inserts in the proper width for your posterior (BG makes a comfy line for newbs), I find replacing the vinyl covers with leather a really good investment and easy to do at home or at an upholstery shop and it really improves the comfort of any saddle. Beware those "race" style leather seats with stitching were the hard parts will sit, those are nasty...I have found the Italian made seats with leather covers the worst in that regard. Also not a big fan of those riding shorts with the diaper inside, last thing you need is a wet diaper on your butt riding home when it rains or when you really give er home. A wind jacket with a mud flap is a good investment, fenders just get in the way I find.

As for wood, all that exercise and fresh air will give your chubby santa more blood flow than its used to so be prepared for way more appetite in that department, might want to prepare the old lady and warn the girls at work...they will notice.:eekster:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Riding a lot?

If you have an erection lasting more than four hours, call the helpline.

That is what I hear.

If you don't have an erection, call a therapist.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> Back in the 70's when I rode USCF Jrs, I used an Ideale 90. When it was cold, my johnson would freeze and the thaw-out was very painful. With that saddle, numbness was part of riding (might effect me now that I'm old, didn't make any difference in my 20s).
> 
> For the last 20 years, I've been riding a nice gel saddle with the modern dents for better circulation. Thanks to modern gel saddles, I don't have any issues, no matter what the temperature. Sometimes I am mountain biking for over 8 hours and I am fine.
> 
> ...


So you fixed all your saddle problems and then you didn't have problems....see get a good saddle and you won't have a problem.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 31, last year I rode 1500 commuting miles on a B17 and ~200 off-road miles on a Specialized BG2. I also have a happy, healthy 2 month old son. 

No problems here


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> So you fixed all your saddle problems and then you didn't have problems....see get a good saddle and you won't have a problem.


Son, back then there wasn't any such thing as a "gel saddle" or anatomical reliefs. I remember Avocet coming out with them in the mid-80's. We didn't know we had an issue, that was part and parcel of bike riding back in the day. I still was able to knock up my wife with kid # 1


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Riding a lot?
> 
> If you have an erection lasting more than four hours, call the helpline.
> 
> ...


Have you ever wondered if on the other line when you call about your erection lasting more than 4 hours.....if they just employ phone sex ladies? :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> Son, back then there wasn't any such thing as a "gel saddle" or anatomical reliefs. I remember Avocet coming out with them in the mid-80's. We didn't know we had an issue, that was part and parcel of bike riding back in the day. I still was able to knock up my wife with kid # 1


Hey boy you weren't ablt to fix your saddle pain is that where you are going...

All saddles hurt back then????

Geez it is a wonder anyone rode a bike..


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Juan Pelota, aka Lance, has ridden how many thousands of miles, had a testicle removed and still is procreating...
> 
> I commute, mountain bike and road bike. Have two kids and no probs down there. :thumbsup:


Yeah, tell her Lance knocked up his g/f despite being told he could never have a kid again.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

My wife did the same internet research before I started riding. Then she bought me a bike, and encouraged me to have at it.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is a counter to the internet 'research'. How many billion chinese are there and bikes have been their primary form of transportation for as long as I can remember. Commuting on bikes didn't seem to put much of a damper on their population growth. 
I am certainly not losing any sleep over commuting damage. Numbness=bad but you should not need us to tell you that and to know that there is a solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Prior to the newer saddle designs that supposedly address this problem, a good friend rode a lot and for a number of years. After getting married, they couldn't conceive. The doctor told him to quit riding for 6 months and try. He did, and they soon after had their first child. I think the newer saddles might help this, but Just sayin.


----------

